# portland bike shops??



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

flying in to portland at the end of the month.im looking for shops that carry a large selection of mtn bike shoes my local shops dont carry any.ill have a car so i can drive anywhere thanks scott


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Check out BikePortland's list of shops. I don't mtb much so I can't help you much there but FatTireFarm supposedly focuses on mountain stuff. I think River City has a good selection of shoes as well, from what I remember.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Rivercity Bicycles or one of the Bike Gallery stores should be good. There is also Performance bike who also carry Sidi. Are you looking at high end, low end or middle of the road? The first two suggestions would be more on the high end side but would have a good range of selection. There is also a REIs in NW Portland that carry shoes as well.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

River City carry a good selection of Sidi, and the people there know a lot about fitting. Definitely try Cyclepath too, they really know what they're doing.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

FTF(Fat Tire Farm) is probably the best mtnbike shop in Portland. The staff are really cool and will answer any question you might have.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I forgot that biketiresdirect.com is about a mile or two from the airport, right off of Columbia.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

one of Portland's hidden secrets, that!


----------

